# no sound from hannspree hf207 monitor



## robertallen1313 (Jan 17, 2010)

I own a mac g4 tower and have purchased a hannspree hf207 monitor and I cannot get sound through the monitor speakers. Any solutions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you plug the audio cable from the speakers to the headphone jack on the Mac? If not, then it won't work. The speaker port is not the same as the headphone port. If it is one of the G4 towers with the speaker port, that port only worked with special speakers from Apple when the Mac was new. As far as I know, there are no other speakers currently made that will work on this speaker port. I know that the Digital Audio G4 was one such Mac with this port, as it is one I have. I do not know how many others have it.


----------

